# Dankung hunting bands?



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey guys, do you guys know where I can get some cheap already made dankung hunting bands?


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

yes , dankung.com







or venders... john may have some


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, I just don't wanna pay alot for them.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Try plain old Alliance 64s in chains. You can make 222 chains for easy pull, or go up to 333 chains for hunting weight. Although not tubes, they will fit the Dankung stocks just fine. You can find 64s in just about any office supply store ... CHEAP.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll try that, do they last?


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

I bought from this

www.trulytexas.com


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Go to Dankung.Com. You really can't beat the prices. (unless you make them yourself, which I will try soon) You can opt for the 20-50 bandsets, which are claimed to be more powerful than the 17-45 sets, but I chronographed them both and actually find the 17-45's to be quicker. The ONLY bummer is the 2 week waiting period for shipping. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

It does! But one problem I got the dankung American fox hunter and I made some looped flat latex and I just wanna knownif it's powerful enough to hunt I just have trouble aiming.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

if you cant aim mate ,you shouldnt be hunting


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I always buy my tube direct from Dankung.

10m of 1745 gives me about 15, 4 strand band sets. Cost is approx 72c per meter. Good pouches can be used over and over and shipping to Australia is very quick.

I have no facts whatsoever to back this up, just my thoughts, but I think Dankung would probably have the highest turnover of tube and therefore always have the freshest in stock.

Considering how long these tubes last, if you can hold out the 10-14 days for delivery, you'll be set for bands for a long time.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

I will probably just so that, I'm improving my accuracy that's why I'm looking for bands for when I'm good enough to make a clean kill.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Charles said:


> I'll try that, do they last?


They probably will not last as long as the tubes. Several guys on here hunt with them, and quite successfully. Their advantage is that they are CHEAP and readily available. You might just try them out while waiting for your tubes to arrive.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

SlingshotTristin said:


> Yeah, I just don't wanna pay alot for them.


ready made ones are a lot more expensive than makin em yourself


----------

